# brush clearing/pasture renovation project



## nrh0011 (Sep 24, 2016)

Dad and I are clearing about 10 acres of thick brush on a piece of property we own. We also just had about 15 acres of pulpwood cut on this same parcel. Our overall goal is to turn the majority of it back into pasture except for the bottom (10-12 acres) which will serve as one large food plot. Over the past few days we have cleared about 2-3 acres. I'll be posting pics as the project unfolds.


----------



## nrh0011 (Sep 24, 2016)

Thankful for this piece of equipment


----------



## mattech (Sep 24, 2016)

Nice, keep us updated


----------



## Forest Grump (Sep 24, 2016)

Liking that dozer with a brush blade in front of the solid one.  Burn or rot your big stuff then spread it back out. 

But you have some really sandy dirt, so you will need to use techniques to build OM in order to improve your nutrient-holding capacity. 

It's always fun to start with a new property & see what you can do with it.  Looks like you have an interesting challenge ahead...


----------



## nrh0011 (Sep 24, 2016)

Forest Grump said:


> Liking that dozer with a brush blade in front of the solid one.  Burn or rot your big stuff then spread it back out.
> 
> But you have some really sandy dirt, so you will need to use techniques to build OM in order to improve your nutrient-holding capacity.
> 
> It's always fun to start with a new property & see what you can do with it.  Looks like you have an interesting challenge ahead...



root rakes are a very efficient tool in helping conserve topsoil. We already have a topsoil pile started that we will spread back out at the end of this clearing process. As far as building back up OM goes I'll be looking to spread chicken litter then most of my plantings will be conservational tillage/no till.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 24, 2016)

cheekun litter = many years of weeds and spraying.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 25, 2016)

Following


----------



## Forest Grump (Sep 25, 2016)

NE GA Pappy said:


> cheekun litter = many years of weeds and spraying.



The weeds will come from that dozer exposing the dirt; the chicken litter just provides them fertilizer. Chickens nowadays are fed a pelleted ration in the poultry industry, so it doesn't contain the seeds that it used to. Plenty of chemicals available to him to control pasture weeds with just one spraying now too, as long as they aren't cutting hay. Litter adds a little OM & more valuable bacteria to bring that soil back to health & productivity.


----------



## southernman13 (Sep 25, 2016)

That's a nice dozer. Looks like a D6LGP. We have a couple dozers. I love to operate them.


----------



## nrh0011 (Sep 25, 2016)

southernman13 said:


> That's a nice dozer. Looks like a D6LGP. We have a couple dozers. I love to operate them.



You are correct. It's a fun machine to operate.


----------



## nrh0011 (Sep 25, 2016)

After two days we have quite the burn pile on our hands. Time to make a new one.


----------



## GAGE (Sep 25, 2016)

That does look like fun, but it is still hot as blazes outside.


----------



## nrh0011 (Sep 25, 2016)

GAGE said:


> That does look like fun, but it is still hot as blazes outside.



Being in a cab with AC makes it bearable.


----------



## oppthepop (Sep 28, 2016)

Look for arrowheads!!!


----------



## deers2ward (Sep 30, 2016)

oppthepop said:


> Look for arrowheads!!!



especially after a good rain


----------



## Big7 (Sep 30, 2016)

Bottom plow.
Biggest, deepest one you can pull.

My Dad and Uncle leased out my Grandparents estate about 4-5 years ago. It was a working farm at one time.

Anyhooo... Short version:

It was all grown up even to the point of 6" saplings and anything else you can think of.

The guy that leased it cleared it off, burned some stuff
then pulled a massive bottom plow thru it.
Does just what it's supposed to do. Pull the good dirt back to the top.

Then ran a disc smoothing harrow over it and planted field crop.
Looks as good now as I have ever seen it and man was it a mess.

You have it looking good so far!


----------



## nrh0011 (Oct 1, 2016)

Big7 said:


> Bottom plow.
> Biggest, deepest one you can pull.
> 
> My Dad and Uncle leased out my Grandparents estate about 4-5 years ago. It was a working farm at one time.
> ...



Thanks! I have a moldboard plow I've been thinking about putting to use once the time comes which will probably be this spring after I get it limed. we are hoping to hit a pretty good lick over the weekend!


----------



## nrh0011 (Oct 2, 2016)

We were down for the better part of the weekend repairing a broken bearing for the twist cylinder on the blade. Still got some clearing done today.


----------



## nrh0011 (Oct 2, 2016)

New bearing and bracket welded in.


----------



## nrh0011 (Oct 2, 2016)

Blade going back on the C Frame.


----------



## nrh0011 (Oct 2, 2016)

Repairs complete


----------



## nrh0011 (Oct 12, 2016)

More clearing done


----------



## nrh0011 (Oct 12, 2016)

Different view of the field to the right of our dozer. Box blind up against field edge


----------



## nrh0011 (Oct 12, 2016)

Another view from the north west corner of the field, you can see our second burn pile in this one. Going to be down for a couple weeks putting a new undercarriage on the dozer. It's something we've been contemplating for a few months and finally pulled the trigger on.


----------



## dfhooked (Oct 12, 2016)

nice work, looks great and i am sure will be an enjoyable field for you in the future. What are the overall plans for this field? looks like you could have a great dove field in the future


----------



## Triple C (Oct 13, 2016)

Thx for sharing!  We just finished expanding our largest plot following a thinning operation.  Plot is now pushing 6 acres.  What's your future plan for the plot?


----------



## nrh0011 (Oct 13, 2016)

dfhooked said:


> nice work, looks great and i am sure will be an enjoyable field for you in the future. What are the overall plans for this field? looks like you could have a great dove field in the future





Triple C said:


> Thx for sharing!  We just finished expanding our largest plot following a thinning operation.  Plot is now pushing 6 acres.  What's your future plan for the plot?



It will be a food plot, we'll have space for a dove field on the upper portion of the property. Once stumps are popped and burned on that upper portion (gonna be a while before I can burn bama just issued burn ban), I'm gonna get with NRCS about terraces. Most of all put my planter to use, which I can't wait to do. I was tired of having so much wasted space on this piece of property and had the means to do something about it so I figured why not. Thanks for the kind words


----------



## Triple C (Oct 13, 2016)

Keep your thread going as you make progress on this plot.  It will be a fun and educational follow.


----------



## nrh0011 (Oct 13, 2016)

Triple C said:


> Keep your thread going as you make progress on this plot.  It will be a fun and educational follow.



That's my plan!


----------



## nrh0011 (Oct 18, 2016)

New undercarriage went on this weekend. Ain't nothing light about these dozer parts!


----------



## nrh0011 (Oct 18, 2016)

New rails, pads, rollers, and idlers. Used the skid steer to get the tracks up on to the sprockets.


----------



## carver (Oct 18, 2016)

Nice to have that kind of equipment at your disposal, field looks great and will provide many years of enjoyment I'm sure.


----------



## nrh0011 (Oct 18, 2016)

carver said:


> Nice to have that kind of equipment at your disposal, field looks great and will provide many years of enjoyment I'm sure.



you're absolutely right! we are very blessed and thanks so much!


----------



## Canuck5 (Oct 19, 2016)

Sure looks like you are doing it right!!!  Good job!!


----------



## nrh0011 (Oct 19, 2016)

Canuck5 said:


> Sure looks like you are doing it right!!!  Good job!!




thank you sir, hoping to make alot of progress this weekend.


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 21, 2016)

carver said:


> Nice to have that kind of equipment at your disposal, field looks great and will provide many years of enjoyment I'm sure.



having the equipment is nice. Having the $$ to fix said equipment as it breaks is  

Looking good man. Hard work will pay off for sure.


----------



## nrh0011 (Oct 21, 2016)

Core Lokt said:


> having the equipment is nice. Having the $$ to fix said equipment as it breaks is
> 
> Looking good man. Hard work will pay off for sure.



We are truly blessed. Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## nrh0011 (Dec 13, 2016)

burn has finally been lifted, and we are starting to burn piles. Thankful for the rain!


----------



## T.P. (Dec 14, 2016)

I love a good fire.


----------



## nrh0011 (Dec 14, 2016)

T.P. said:


> I love a good fire.



Me too. Neighbors weren't too happy though


----------



## T.P. (Dec 14, 2016)

nrh0011 said:


> Me too. Neighbors weren't too happy though



Probably jelly


----------



## nrh0011 (Dec 25, 2018)

This project has taken much longer than I had originally planned, but life happens. Equipment issues, lack of time, etc.. you know how it goes. Finally hired someone to do the fine grading after we cleared most of the brush. He could work circles around us on a dozer. We spread wheat for erosion control throughout the winter, and hope to drill grass/ install terraces this spring. A large portion of this field will be my dove field/hobby farming area. I'm very happy with how it has turned out.


----------



## nrh0011 (Dec 25, 2018)

Previous photos in this thread are from the northern part of the aerial view, the latter are from the southeastern to mid-southeastern portion. Latter pics are on 20 some odd acres, we still have a few acres to go on the opposite side, and around the fenceline.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Dec 26, 2018)

Looks great !!


----------



## nrh0011 (Dec 27, 2018)

Thanks man. I hope we only get about half of this rain moving through otherwise it's going to be a mess.


----------



## trad bow (Dec 27, 2018)

I believe we all gonna get more rain than we want no matter where you are in the southeast


----------



## nrh0011 (Dec 28, 2018)

Unfortunately, I believe you're right.


----------



## Forest Grump (Dec 29, 2018)

If you’re done with that dozer, I might buy it, (or rent it from you a few months if that is an option); I have need of one, but just temporarily. Like you, I have some projects, but when they are done, I have a dozer that sits...or I sell it. So if yours sits; I’ll rent...


----------



## nrh0011 (Dec 31, 2018)

@Forest Grump we stlll have a couple more projects for it, but I believe the plan is to sell it once we are done. I'll let you know when that time comes if that works for you.


----------



## Pigtrap (Jan 8, 2019)

That's a lot of work, it looks great.


----------

